# Hello from RI in the US of A



## OlGeezer (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello All,

First time posting on this forum. I stumbled upon it doing a little bit of research about the praying mantis because earlier in the day I had been out on the property trimming trees and found a baby mantis crawling on my work glove. Reminded me of when I was a young'un, my brother and I would collect all sorts of insects and one of my favorite was the mantis. I only dealt with the mature mantis and kept a few for sometime until our mom made us release them.

I'm looking forward to learning much more by frequenting this forum and hopefully in the not too distant future purchasing an African species.

Bill, the OlGeezer in RI, living the good life with his fuzzy flock of Tarantulas.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey you ol geezer, glad to see you aboard, you brought back memories or my brothers and me when we was little! thanks


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome!

Look out, people. We've got an OlGeezer coming to town 8) .


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome, Bill!


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OlGeezer (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you one and all for welcoming me to this forum. So now when my lovely wife tells me to go bug somebody else I'll know exactly where to go...right here on the Mantid Forum.  

Bill


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OlGeezer (Aug 18, 2007)

Thx Mark, for the welcome and also for including your website. It's getting late and I've had a busy day so will peruse your writeup in the am.

Bill


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes my site has basic care on it PM me and tell me what you think!


----------

